# Glass sliding doors



## campbell72010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey im after some advice on installing some glass sliding doors.
I have a set of shelfs im converting to enclosures and just need to put glass sliding doors on the front.
Where should i get the glass from? and runners
What type of glass?


----------



## reptalica (Mar 28, 2012)

campbell72010 said:


> Hey im after some advice on installing some glass sliding doors.
> I have a set of shelfs im converting to enclosures and just need to put glass sliding doors on the front.
> Where should i get the glass from? and runners
> What type of glass?



5mm glass is apparently ok and the runners u buy from Bunnings will accomodate that size glass. Thicker glass is only generally required when u r housing a more robust animal.

Glass from your local glazier >>>> google your locals. Just make sure u get your dimensions spot on as glass don't bend.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 28, 2012)

Standard track will allow up to 5mm glass, maybe 6mm if you go to somewhere other than bunnings. 
The type is up to you, 5mm will limit you to either standard glass (called 'Float glass' ) or safety glass ( also called toughened glass). Laminated is a choice but the thinnest you'll get that is 6.38mm

Depending on how tall the the unit is, I'd put safety glass in all the 'shelves' if you can't bolt it to the wall.then if it does topple forward and you react by lifting your hand theres less chance you'll put your hand through the glass and slash your wrist. If you can bolt it to the wall then safety glass below waist height and standard glass above waist height.

Don't forget when you're measuring the gap for glass to allow 11mm less than the vertical measurement of the gap, this allows you to install the track and get the glass in and out without it falling out. ( check the instructions with the track for the distance you subtract from your opening, different brands may differ) and the thicker track goes on the top


----------



## campbell72010 (Mar 28, 2012)

All right then 5mm saftey glass it is and ill grab some tracks from bunnings and get all my measurements sorted. Thanks guys very helpful! 
As for the 'shelves' its more just a big bookcase divided into three segements and i estimate it to be about 6 foot tall


----------



## Virides (Mar 29, 2012)

If you are interested we have a sliding glass track system that can accomodate any of the common sizes. It also will self close near the end which also ensures that the panel shuts even when you think you have. Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## rvcasa (May 6, 2012)

I just got 5mm tempered glass (cut to size) for approx. $30, from O'Brien.

Runners are a lot dearer, but plastic tracks from Bunnings (approx. $22 – 1800mm long) does the trick and well!

Hope this helps.


P.S. A 5mm sheet of Perspex (900mm x 600mm) is $56 but uncut.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (May 6, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Laminated is a choice but the thinnest you'll get that is 6.38mm


Your post is great, I just want to say I have 5.38 Laminated glass here at home now so you can get less then 6.38. Sorry to correct you, as I said your post was great.


----------



## J-A-X (May 6, 2012)

No problem, always happy to hear things have changed  it use to be 3mm float was the thinnest available, so two sheets plus the film and glue gave a thickness of 6.38. The extra 1mm isn't going to make a huge difference if its going in a small door, but with a larger door you'll save some weight. Laminate is still unsuitable for sliding doors though


----------



## Banjo (May 7, 2012)

Don't forget to get the edges polished after it is cut. You can do this at home by using wet and dry sand paper, but the glaziers do a great job using a proper edge polishing machine.


----------

